# Need a ride out - trolling or bottom fishing



## kaslider27 (May 29, 2012)

I am looking for a boat to join up on to split costs fuel/ice/etc July14th or 15th. I go out at least once a month and since snapper and grouper are both in, it'd be nice to catch limit one more time before the end of season. I have all of my own tackle/equipment and know what I'm doing. I also understand and respect if it aint my boat, it's captains orders. I'm in Destin, but dont mind a drive to Pensacola or elsewhere within reason.


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice first post!

Hope ya find a ride.


----------



## kaslider27 (May 29, 2012)

Well, no luck as of yet for the weekend, but I did managed to take off work and head out to the Spur Tues and Wed with FenderBender and the Motley Crew. I have never been out that far and it was the first trip I went on since joining this forum and now I am glad I did. WHAT A TRIP!! Great experience with a great crew! So it wont be too bad if I cant get out there this weekend. Glad I joined the forum!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Call Me for Saturday. 

Capt. Delynn
850-689-3133
850-758-2165


----------

